# "Israel"



## Peairtach (May 3, 2013)

What does this name really mean, and what is the significance of its meaning for the person and work of Christ (the Head of the Church/Israel) and for the Church/Israel?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 3, 2013)

I think the most straightforward definition is the best, there being two terms put together in one (as many names are in Hebrew).

שָׂרָה (sara), to strive; אֵל (El), God.

Keil & Delitzsch prefer "God's fighter," with the immediate referent being Jacob.
I prefer to reckon God identifies himself the subject of the verbal idea, thus:

*God strives*, i.e. God works, and works hard.

I firmly believe that the name of the collective People (for it is by the covenant name of this man that the "sons/children of Israel" begin principally to be called) was meant for a constant reminder of the central theme of revelation, and the reason for the existence of a People of God: It is GOD who works, who strives, for our salvation. We succeed in our battles only so long as he goes before us and fights. Our victories are always, and have always been, "in him." Salvation is not by OUR works.

And it is Jesus Christ who is the Israel-of-one, in whom God ultimately strives for our deliverance; and gains us the victory.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 4, 2013)

Gen 32:28 And he said, Thy name shall be called no more Jacob, but Israel: for as a prince hast thou power with God and with men, and hast prevailed. 

This passage points directly to Christ in my estimation as He is our ultimate mediator between God and man. Likewise it seems Matthew 2:15 relates Hosea 11:1 to Christ. 

At the same time there seems to be a sense of "Princeliness" or authority attached to the passage. The LXX seems to attach authoritative intent to the power also. But that may be a stretch. It seems some commentators believe it is there. Some don't indicate it. I will differ to Rev. Buchanan's leaving the idea of 'Prince' out for now but I always understood the idea of Princeliness (or some kind of royalty) to be indicated. 

Calvin...


> The name is derived from שרה (sarah) or שור (sur,) which signifies to rule, as if he were called a Prince of God: for I have said, a little before, that God had transferred the praise of his own strength to Jacob, for the purpose of triumphing in his person. The explanation of the name which is immediately annexed, is thus given literally by Moses, “Because thou hast ruled with, or, towards God and towards man, and shalt prevail.”



Gill...


> for as a prince hast thou power with God and with men, and hast prevailed: this is given as a reason of his name Israel, which signifies a prince of God, or one who as a prince prevails with God; which confutes all other etymologies of the name, as the upright one of God, the man that sees God, or any other: he now prevailed with God in prayer, and by faith got the blessing, as he had prevailed before with Esau and Laban, and got the better of them, and so would again of the former: hence some render the word, "and shall prevail" (i); and indeed this transaction was designed to fortify Jacob against the fear of his brother Esau; and from whence he might reasonably conclude, that if he had power with God, and prevailed to obtain what he desired of him, he would much more be able to prevail over his brother, and even over all that should rise up against him, and oppose him; and this may not only be prophetic of what should hereafter be fulfilled in the person of Jacob, but in his posterity in future times, who should prevail over their enemies, and enjoy all good things by the favour of God: for it may be rendered, "thou hast behaved like a prince with God, and with men", or, "over men thou shalt prevail".



K&D...


> “They name shall be called no more Jacob, but Israel (יִשְׂרָאֵל, God's fighter, from שָׂרָה to fight, and אֵל God); for thou hast fought with God and with men, and hast prevailed.”



Lange...


> And then he blesses him when he gives him the name Israel, i. e., the God-wrestler or fighter (from שׂרת and אל). [The captain and prince of God, from sarah, to marshal in battle, to lead, to command, to fight, and hast prevailed, שָׂרִיתָ, as a prince. Wordsworth, p. 138.—A. G.] Instead of a supplanter, he has now become the holy wrestler with God, hence his name is no longer Jacob, but Israel.



Poole...


> Israel signifies a prince or prevailer with God; or, a prince of God, i.e. a great prince and conqueror. Thou hast in some sort conquered both God in this conflict and men, Laban, Esau, &c.,


----------



## Peairtach (May 5, 2013)

There seems to be a degree of mystery surrounding this rather wonderful name, which seems to be more wonderful than "Abraham", "Isaac", "Jacob", "Hebrew", "Judah", and which partakes of the mystery of the people, OT and NT Israel/the Church and their Head. 

Maybe that's just subjective codswallop!

There seems to be a textual and/or translation consideration which may impinge on the meaning of the name.



> And he said, Thy name shall be called no more Jacob, but Israel: for *as a prince hast thou power with God* and with men, and hast prevailed. (KJV)





> And He said, “Your name shall no longer be called Jacob, but Israel; for you have struggled with God and with men, and have prevailed.” (NKJV)





> And he said, Thy name shall be called no more Jacob, but Israel: for thou hast striven with God and with men, and hast prevailed. (ASV)





> He said, “Your name shall no longer be Jacob, but Israel; for you have striven with God and with men and have prevailed.” (NASB)





> Then he said, “Your name shall no longer be called Jacob, but Israel, for you have striven with God and with men, and have prevailed.” (ESV)





> Then the man said, “Your name will no longer be Jacob, but Israel, because you have struggled with God and with humans and have overcome.” (NIV)



Why does the KJV have "prince" and is it right to do so? There is a sense in which the Church/Israel of God, with its Head, is a "prince of God".



> And thou shalt say unto Pharaoh, Thus saith the Lord, Israel is my son, even my firstborn: (Exodus 4:22)


----------



## Peairtach (May 10, 2013)

Bump.

Is this a textual issue with the AV or only a translation issue, and does the AV get it right or wrong ?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2013)

The KJV renders שָׂרָה (sara) "as a prince hast thou power."

This rendering presumes etymological connection with שׂר (sar), a noun meaning "prince, head man" thus to שׂרר śârar, verb meaning to have dominion (think of winning the struggle). You can connect "sar" to another name, "Sarah" (feminine, or "princess").

You can trace out all sorts of linguistic connections; but there should be a limit to this, because "the root fallacy" doesn't really give us true information. The bottom line is, the name "Israel" has two elements, "God" and a root; and we look for the meaning of the root. The best clue as to what the Namer meant is found in what he says in the rest of v28, then compare with the other direct reference (and possibly the only other use of the word in question) in Hos.12:3. Hos.12:3 uses the verb sara in the sentence, unambiguously as "struggle/strive."

It seems to me the KJV tries to jam the whole semantic range of etymological possibilities into the meaning of the name (look at how "fully" it renders the single term. Personally, I don't think the translators did any favors (proving only how I favor my own rendering). Most later translations have pulled back from offering as much "interpretation" as explication in how they've given us the rest of the sentence.


----------

